# J.PAKS frame bag



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

After seeing Scar's reference to the the J.PAKS frame bags, I dropped Joe an email regarding my interest in a custom frame bag for my Salsa Spearfish. Well, 7 days after Joe received my template, a nice frame bag arrived in the mail. The only custom feature I asked for was a way to externally mount my tent/tarp poles. I'm impressed with the attachment points. Joe really seemed to nail the locations down correctly.

After filling the bag with camping junk (tarp, etc) and mounting my poles to the outside, I took the frame bag out for a rough technical test ride today and it worked just fine. Honestly, after the first 10 minutes, I forgot I even had the bag on the bike.

The only minor concern I have is there is very minimal clearance between the pole pocket and the crank arm. There was zero rubbing during today's ride, but I still may tack down the pocket a bit to increase clearance. I pointed this out to Joe and I'm sure he'll keep it in mind for future builds. He said he erred on the side of making it a bit to big,which makes sense, since it would really suck if the poles didn't fit.

Communication, delivery time, and build quality were all excellent. I'm also happy to support a fellow Coloradoan. Hopefully, I can get out for some nice trips this year and provide some feedback on durability.

Here is the link for Joe's website: J.PAKS_Adventure Cycling Frame Bags

And, here are some pics...


OLYMPUS DIGITAL CAMERA by bbaker22, on Flickr


OLYMPUS DIGITAL CAMERA by bbaker22, on Flickr


OLYMPUS DIGITAL CAMERA by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

Thank you for the kind words Brad!

Not a lot of room inside that frame, but I do believe we made the most of it :thumbsup:
And now my desire for a Spearfish frame is even higher! Sweet bike.

Long live Long rides
-Joe


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

I just picked up one of his RukSaks, totally diggin' it :thumbsup:










***


----------



## PBR me! (Feb 23, 2008)

*Ive got my JPAK!*

Sorry no trail pics yet but heres what ive got








Still may consider ordering a full frame bag- wanted one bottle access








and it looks like i mounted my rucksack wrong too!!  (which he so cleverly surprised me with a matching blue to my el mar!!) 
















Joe is a super chill guy and quick response!! also one of the t.i.t.s. night riding crew so hes a good guy!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

baker said:


> OLYMPUS DIGITAL CAMERA by bbaker22, on Flickr


It fills the usable space in the frame real well.
And i really like the idea of strapping the poles to the outside of the bag.
I wish i had thought of something like that before i ordered my frambag.
I ride a Surly Pugsley with a 100mm BB, so there is enough space to put things like that on the outside of the bag without it getting in the way of the crankarm's.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

I picked up a SnakPak, too. Looks like a good, functional piece of gear. Check it out in this pic (the bag on top of the top tube).


Loaded up and ready to go by bbaker22, on Flickr

baker


----------



## kaskas (Apr 28, 2010)

*Just got my JPAKS*

I just received my order of JPAKS. Got 2 frame bags (one w/hydration bladder for my Pug and the other for my Fargo). Joe incorporated a # of features into them for me, including reflective trim on the sides, and internal pockets and mesh. Very quality construction and he takes the time to ensure that velcro straps do not interfere with braze on's, mounts, and guides. -Also got a couple of snakpaks and ruksaks-which also incorporate well. I've taken the Fargo on a few day trips but no overnights yet (new build), but the fit and stitching is also amazing-you can see in the pics. Thus far, all looks well. I am actually in Minnesota, North TC Metro area if you are in the area and want to see them don't hesitate to look me up.

Joe is very accomodating and stands behind what he does. I'll post more after I get some more miles and get some pictures of my Pug, but here is some of the Fargo w/bags.

-And yes, I am losing the fenders to use this for its' intended purpose. I had been using it for some local commuting to the house of barley and hops.

I'll be ordering more bags (seat, etc.) when fundage allows. In the meantime check his blog for some other details!


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks for all the support!


----------



## Pete Otis Towns (Jul 16, 2008)

*Salsa fest*

My first over night trip last weekend, I rode from waterton canyon to BC with JPaks frame bag.

Nice work Joe - quality pack and a very fair price.:thumbsup:


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

How do I get in touch with j.paks for a custom bag?


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Oops, found it. Bags look great!


----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

*Ruk Sak Question....*

Does the RukSak hit your knees if you are standing and pedaling? I ask this because I am interested in getting one for my SS.

Thanks!


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

2times said:


> Does the RukSak hit your knees if you are standing and pedaling?


I have never had a problem with standing & pedaling with my RukSaks on my bikes.

I have not heard of any problems from others either.


----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

HomegrownMN said:


> I have never had a problem with standing & pedaling with my RukSaks on my bikes.
> 
> I have not heard of any problems from others either.


Thanks for the reply!

Also, is the blue RukSak in the picture above the "standard" RukSak or has it been customized? Looks like there is a pocket on the outside....

My goal with the RukSak is to put a small SnowPeak stove, small fuel bottle, and cup in it, do you think it will be large enough for that? Looks like it will from the pics.

Last question, how does it mount? Will it work with suspension forks?

I know I have a lot of questions, I just want to make sure it will work for my purpose.

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

2times said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Also, is the blue RukSak in the picture above the "standard" RukSak or has it been customized? Looks like there is a pocket on the outside....
> 
> ...


The blue one pictured is 'standard.'
All RukSaks have an external mesh pocket.

They are ~3.5" in diameter. Just slightly too small for a standard Nalgene bottle. (I can always make one to whatever size you need)

They mount with 2 velcro straps & 1" webbing with a ladderlock.
One velcro around the stem, one around the handlebars. The webbing goes around the fork crown.
They work great with or without a suspension fork. 
Also can be mounted on the left or right side without problem.

Thanks!


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

Just ordered a couple RukSaks and a SnakCan. 
Now I've got easy access to my bacon and PBRs. 
Will report back with picts.
Thanks Joe it was nice meeting you today, love your shop.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Joe is awesome! Patient and great communication. Exactly what I wanted. Mine came in earlier this week and toughed out a couple laps of a pretty techy trail. I'm a fan and cannot wait to collect his other small paks.


----------



## stevland (Nov 4, 2011)

I've got a Giant Anthem 29er with the same maestro suspension set up. Seeing as how you have roughly the same setup, did you come across any issues with fit/performance in your rides?


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

It's solid and I use it for local rides instead of my back pack. The bladder compartment is nice! 

The only fit issue I came about was my fault. I didn't specify how huge the downtube was on my 2012 trance. The very bottom strap is only connected by about an inch overlap but ive experienced no problems whatsover. Same thing with the headtube. Only connected by about two inch overlap. I've already given Joe a heads up but give him a reminder. I fit a couple of liters of water, multitool, 2 tubes, levers, folding pliers, light and battery, wallet, keys, phone, lube, chain links, mini pump, knee warmers, a couple of other little things. It's so nice to have a free back. I have a 4 day trip coming up. I can stuff my tent in there and use my pack for water clothes and tools. Super pumped! :beer:


----------



## stevland (Nov 4, 2011)

Cool man. Enjoy!


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

*I'm excited!!*



baker said:


> I picked up a SnakPak, too. Looks like a good, functional piece of gear. Check it out in this pic (the bag on top of the top tube).
> 
> 
> Loaded up and ready to go by bbaker22, on Flickr
> ...


Seeing this Spearfish is really making me want to get geared up so I can hit some of the trails around where I live in Montana next summer. 
Baker. what size is your Spearfish? I just pick up a '12 Spearfish 1 in medium and the frame looks about the same size as yours.

Nice looking set-up you have! :thumbsup:


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

rlbruski said:


> Seeing this Spearfish is really making me want to get geared up so I can hit some of the trails around where I live in Montana next summer.
> Baker. what size is your Spearfish? I just pick up a '12 Spearfish 1 in medium and the frame looks about the same size as yours.
> 
> Nice looking set-up you have! :thumbsup:


Thanks, it's a medium. It's a great bike...


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

HomegrownMN said:


> All RukSaks have an external mesh pocket.
> 
> They are ~3.5" in diameter. Just slightly too small for a standard Nalgene bottle.


I stand corrected. The one I tested for Nalgene compatibility was slightly too small, but 
after further review, the RukSaks fit Nalgene's just fine :thumbsup: 
All RukSaks will now be Nalgene compatible.

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

Any chance of doing waterproof bags in the future?


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

midnightlost said:


> Any chance of doing waterproof bags in the future?


What type of waterproof bag would you like to see?


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

Something like your snackpack bags for now, but wider with a see through map compartment on top.

Basically something similar to a motorcycle tank bag is what I am ultimately looking for. Of course not that big or bulky.

Joe Rocket Hammerhead Tank Bag - Street Motorcycle - Motorcycle Superstore


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

midnightlost said:


> Something like your snackpack bags for now, but wider with a see through map compartment on top.


There is a very good chance that this winter will bring about such things :thumbup:


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

Awesome to hear. I'll definitely keep a look out for that then.


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

HomegrownMN said:


> There is a very good chance that this winter will bring about such things :thumbup:


I see on your blogspot a new item being prototyped/tested. 
Red and Black looks pretty sweet. Looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Alright, thread cleaned.

Let's all keep it civil in here. While I'm not opposed to people airing differences of opinion, I'm not going to tolerate grand accusations and personal attacks. I don't want to lock this thread, as it is otherwise productive and positive.

Thanks.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Gotta say from what I have seen in person these are some great packs, may have to figure something out for the next summer !


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey Joe, how is the progress coming along in the seat bags? Were you able to make a stable enough design? Any extra features on it and what's capacity?

Super stoked to see more pics!

Does it clamp around seatpost and to saddle rails? If that's the case it would be awesome to have on my road bike for my work commutes and swap to my mtb for Bikepacking. 

The frame bag I purchased from you was designed for the inner triangle of my trance x but also fits in my road bike. The cutout of the rear shock is even perfect to allow a seat tube bottle cage with bottle. Works perfect! 

Thanks again and keep it up!


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

kikoraa said:


> Hey Joe, how is the progress coming along in the seat bags? Were you able to make a stable enough design? Any extra features on it and what's capacity?
> 
> *I've got multiple prototypes now and I'm dialing in the design as we speak. Trying to improve on the stability and capacity factors. Not scientifically tested, but I think we're in the 10-11 litre capacity*
> 
> ...


The hardest part about designing a new 'product' is testing, testing, and testing even more.
I've been super busy the past few weeks, but I am putting time into testing these to make sure they are the best they can be.

Also planning on hitting a price point a bit lower than the current offerings :thumbsup:


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

HomegrownMN said:


> Also planning on hitting a price point a bit lower than the current offerings :thumbsup:


This is great Joe. 
Some of us don't need a seat bag so tough it outlasts the bike frame. Not everyone races on the trails.
I just need a way to carry my emergency clothing (rain/warmth) for daily riding.
Something that just stays on the bike seat all the time.

I'm currently using an OR 10L drybag with makeshift straps. It's kind of floppy and ugly but works for now. Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks like you've been busy Joe. Bar roll and seat bag look great man! Details? When will they be available?


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

kikoraa said:


> Looks like you've been busy Joe. Bar roll and seat bag look great man! Details? When will they be available?


Thanks!
Availability will be very, very soon on both items. The SeatPak will be available within the next week or so :thumbsup:
SeatPak will be utilizing a combination of X-Pac VX-21 side panels, 1000D Cordura spine, and 420D ripstop material along with an internal plastic spine to maintain rigidity.
Daisy chain sewn onto the underside and rubberized fabric against sewn onto seatpost velcro are stock.
All Black or Black and Grey 
Price and ordering info will be on the blog so stay tuned :thumbsup:

Here's a topside view for now


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

WOW  That is one nice looking saddle bag!!:thumbsup:

Keep up the good work.



****


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

J Paks Gear is great stuff!!! One day I shall have a full Jpaks bike.


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

Looks great Joe. Are you taking pre orders?


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

That bag would have looked so good on my grey Pugs....:cryin:


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

SingleTrackLovr said:


> Looks great Joe. Are you taking pre orders?


You must have read my mind. Just finished updating the Blog with details :thumbsup:


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Just picked up/installed my new Frame Pak. Non-drive side bladder compartment w/2 pockets.*
















*Drive-side has pump straps below TT & 2 additional pockets*








*Ready to rock with J.Paks' 'Frame Pak' & 'RukSak'*
















*Magnificent work Joe!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

That bag looks good, and i like the straps for the pump.
I still want to do that with the velcro compartment divider in my framebag.

What size Monkey is that ?


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

^ 2009 model, 22"/XL


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank's, i still have to order a bag for my Monkey, and this is a good example of what i was planning to order.
I'm still not completely sure if i am going to get a bladder compartment or a mappocket.


----------



## kaskas (Apr 28, 2010)

*Update from Winter 2013*

Been using jpaks the rest of the year in '12 on the Fargo and have been Pugsley frame bag and others over the winter. Still have nothing negative to say. Did the template bit for fit and the fit was so on the spot that if I had the velcro straps too tight and packed the frame bag full it was hard to close the zipper. Needless to say kept the bag packed to the brim and loosened the velcro just a smidgen and all is well. Joe put the reflective material in the frame bag which comes in handy for the long dark Minnesota nights. Have run in to a # of folks on the trail and around town who have checked the bags and were quite impressed compared with other bag makers (particularly for the price). Pics of one of my latest rides:






























I am running a rear rack on the fork right now, but I hope to order up a seatpak soon. Looks like he thought of some good ideas for it. Hopefully get some more winterbikecamping in at that point.

Also, got a buddy who ordered up a custom 'bike holster' from Joe. I think that he could be on to something there. Great inception and ideas going into that and could be a huge product for the right market. Thanks again Joe, and if anybody is in Minnesota and wants to see the paks look me up. Later!


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

Handlebar Paks are finished and shipping now :thumbsup:


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Solid! Do they fit in drop bars?


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

I can see they are not on your site yet, but can you tell us how much they will cost ?
And can someone tell me how well these handlebar setups will work on 2" riser bars ?


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

kikoraa said:


> Solid! Do they fit in drop bars?


Yes they do. Just requires a few more 'wraps' to shorten the length when closing.



Rabies010 said:


> I can see they are not on your site yet, but can you tell us how much they will cost ?
> And can someone tell me how well these handlebar setups will work on 2" riser bars ?


Selling for $120 with the external pocket.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

And will they work well with 2" riser bars as well ?
Because i was told that the combination of a riser bar and a short 50-70mm stem could cause an instable insalation of a handlebar set like this.


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

Rabies010 said:


> And will they work well with 2" riser bars as well ?


I can't say for sure, but if you were to order from me I would move the mounting straps for the bars either further in or out depending on space.
I think it would be fine as long as the straps do not fall into the 'rise' part of the bar.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah, i was thinking of something like that as well.
And if it was to be used on multiple bikes with different bars, i guess the strap will have to move inwards a bit.
This will probably make it less stable.


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

HomegrownMN said:


> Handlebar Paks are finished and shipping now :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 783731
> 
> ...


Hi Joe, Your new Handlebar Pak looks great. I just ordered a Jones H-Bar for my 29er
and was thinking about something like this. If one wanted to mount this pak to the front bar of the Jones H (for cable clearance) could you offer some kind of stablizer strap/s to keep this pack from swinging?
Also what is the volume of the front pack?


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

SingleTrackLovr said:


> Hi Joe, Your new Handlebar Pak looks great. I just ordered a Jones H-Bar for my 29er
> and was thinking about something like this. If one wanted to mount this pak to the front bar of the Jones H (for cable clearance) could you offer some kind of stablizer strap/s to keep this pack from swinging?
> Also what is the volume of the front pack?


Thanks STL.
Here are a couple pics of this setup on my Titec H-Bar (the cutout version) and how they fit together. (I love the H-bars shape so much I just picked up a second one)
Adding some stabilizing strap(s) wouldn't be a problem if your bar will be the full loop bar.
Running something like this on the uncut loop bar would be awesome. Super stable and in front of cables.
The front pocket measures 9.5 x 9 x 2.5 (at the highest, it has a teardrop shape) Internally divided pocket and exterior mesh.


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Joe,
Thanks for the info and picts. I've been trying to adjust my 29er for Rails to Trails bikepacking and have run into some issues with hand numbness and lower back cramping on long rides.
On another thread several guys have really helped me make adjustments that have helped. But I am still not quite there yet. Been trying different bars to see if that helps. The Jones H bar (uncut model) should be here mid week and the plan is to install and test right ways.
They need to work before I think about a bar bag.

I'm starting to think some of my problem is not bike fit but geriatric (arthritis and all that).


----------



## hirschmj (Sep 10, 2010)

More praise for HomegrownMN of JPaks for the custom Krampus frame pak. It holds a 100oz bladder and all the accessories that would normally fit in my camelbak so I can ride without a backpack. Much drier and cooler, and I can maintain out of the saddle efforts for longer. This one has the new waterproof zipper, so no flap on the closure. Also custom color coordinated to match the frame and accessories, Joe and I sat down to look at the colors of Cordura available and got some samples to make sure everything matched perfectly.

I'm super pleased with how it turned out, no regrets, no complaints.


----------



## neil.beltchenko (May 29, 2011)

Still not sure about the Krampus, but I do love the look of those bags. Too bad the old spearfish bags won't fit the new frame.


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

neil.beltchenko said:


> Too bad the old spearfish bags won't fit the new frame.


Neil, I'd love to play with the new Spearfish frame shape!

Great bike, as you know


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks to this thread, order placed...


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

I've been using the j pak gas tank clone for a few months now and don't like it as much as my revelate designs gas tank.

The zipper has a metal zipper pull which rattles when I hit any sort of bump or crack in the pavement. I cut it off and put a zip tie in it's place. Revelate uses a string which is quiet.

The bag is softer than a gas tank and therefore harder to zip one handed. The entire bag moves with the zipper.

Those negatives aside, I think it is more waterproof than a gas tank and is slightly larger. It'd just be easier to use if it were stiffer.


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

Volsung, thanks for the feedback as I'm continually trying to improve my designs.


----------



## LittleBitey (Nov 10, 2012)

+1 for J.Paks work. I've had a SnakPak for some time now, it's burly as hell and you can tell some time was put into materials, design & construction.

I, for one, am a fan of the big metal zipper. I can get my meat hooks on it on the move and it's not breaking any time soon.

Bonus - supporting a local dude


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm all for supporting the local "little" guys. Custom pak will be awesome! It's just like scars amoeba light. Awesome and made in USA. (I realize relevate is usa as well)


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

+1 with praise for J.Paks.

Recently reviewed the SnakPak, and was mighty impressed.


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

Just posted today: Top Tube Bag Throwdown Part 1 | Bikepackers MagazineBikepackers Magazine

Thanks to Gravelbike and Bikepackers Mag for taking the time to review the SnakPak!


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

J paks I sent you a e mail thru your web site . Have not heard back? been three days. PM me your number I want to make a order. Thanks DD


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

He will contact you, took 3-4 days to hear back from him after I set MSG. Shoot, he's probably working on my order so hold that thought.... Don't respond till your done with my bags!!!! Hahahahaha


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

DemonDan,
sent you a reply last Friday before heading out for a weekend of bikepacking.
not sure why it didn't go through, but I just resent the email.

Looking forward to hearing from you


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> +1 with praise for J.Paks.
> 
> Recently reviewed the SnakPak, and was mighty impressed.





HomegrownMN said:


> Just posted today: Top Tube Bag Throwdown Part 1 | Bikepackers MagazineBikepackers Magazine
> 
> Thanks to Gravelbike and Bikepackers Mag for taking the time to review the SnakPak!


Congrats on the national attention. Well deserved. 
I love my SnakPak and its companion RukSak. I never bike without them.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

More Jpaks goodness...Thanks Joe!


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Snakpak and frame bag installed, haven't needed the seatpak yet!! Only downside so far is not being able to have as big of a water bladder as I used to carry BUT that's a frame size issue and not the pak itself. I've compensated with carrying more water on the forks..
Wonderfully constructed, I'm actually carrying more food/snacks now. 
I have noticed the extra weight on the bike, mainly in the more technical down hill but acclimating quickly. So nice not having to have a back pack on now, am able to cool down much quicker. Thanks Joe! I'm eyeballing the ruksak now.......
Here's some Picts, sorry, black bike doesn't photograph well!


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Out the seat pak on for today's ride, opened up room from the frame pak so now can get 2L in the frame pak. Freakin awesome! Now only issue is I carry too much stuff!! Afraid to
Weigh the thing!

Great product... Seat pak swallows stuff.... Crazy space! It's compacted as far as it goes, holding my windbreaker and fat tube.

Thanks again Joe!














Fatty McGhee


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

Many thanks to all that have posted pics! Much appreciated :thumbsup:

Here's a teaser of a Cuben Fiber H-BarPak in testing last weekend


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

We need more pics of your Cuben Fiber bags


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

That and any prototype bags for the enabler forks....


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

clarkrw3 said:


> We need more pics of your Cuben Fiber bags


Here's a proto Cuben SeatPak in testing








And a Cuben RukSak


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

That's a great picture Joe! 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## ChristianCoté (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm convinced, going to make a template for my bike right now.


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

Those look awesome!!


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Had some hikers enquire on my bag setup today. They were very impressed, seatpak worked well To pick up the trash others left along side the trail... Nice having extra room

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Out in the wild

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

I got a J Paks frame bag recently for a Karate Monkey; Joe did a rush job for me when the Revelate one I ordered never showed up. Just completed a 1300Km off road trip in Oz with it and can't say enough good things. I wish I had ordered the seat bag and bar roll from him, but I hadn't heard of J Paks when I ordered them. The bag fits perfectly, the stitching is looks perfect; a few times I seriously overstuffed it, there was no issue with it hitting my knees or moving about. 

Joe delivered when he said he would, answered all emails promptly despite the time difference and even helped me arrange the shipping to the opposite side of the world :thumbsup::thumbsup: J Paks are definitely recommended 

I will post a couple of pics but I just bought a new camera before the trip and am having issues with the SD card I can't download them in either an SD card reader or from the camera. Sure as hell hope they are not all lost!!!!


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

I've had a lot of inquires as to making the SnakPak compatible with cables and dynamo setups, i.e. hose ports.

You asked. I listened.









And I cannot recommend my Amoeba light highly enough!
Checkout Amoeba - The simplest "light" form for my man Jays awesome handmade lights.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Thanks for the shout out Joe!!*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to HomegrownMN again.

****


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Dang.... That would have been nice! Love both My amoeba and snak pak


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

Three years after this thread was started, here is an example of the refinement, experimentation and execution of my work being ridden on the Tour Divide 2015 by Greg Goodman.

As seen here: SeatPak V3 / HalfPipe / H-BarPak V3 / FramePak / RemoraPak / 2 Ruksaks


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

HomegrownMN said:


> Three years after this thread was started, here is an example of the refinement, experimentation and execution of my work being ridden on the Tour Divide 2015 by Greg Goodman.
> 
> As seen here: SeatPak V3 / HalfPipe / H-BarPak V3 / FramePak / RemoraPak / 2 Ruksaks


I'm still rockin' the Spearfish framepack 3 years later. After back surgery, the frame pack has been key to me getting back on the bike while keeping weight off of my back.

What's up with the RemoraPak? I don't think I've seen anything about that yet...

IMG_20150615_114649 by Brad Baker, on Flickr


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

baker said:


> I'm still rockin' the Spearfish framepack 3 years later. After back surgery, the frame pack has been key to me getting back on the bike while keeping weight off of my back.
> 
> What's up with the RemoraPak? I don't think I've seen anything about that yet..


That's so cool to hear Brad. Freeing your back from the backpack is crucial.

The RemoraPak first came about as an idea from my friend Mark who successfully used a prototype on the AZT350 this year to carry a metric ton of water as low as possible on his Horsetheif.









The newest version is currently being run through the Tour Divide and I'm sure Greg will have some feedback once it's all over.
The gist of it is a Pak that uses the main frame bag as a mounting point, foregoing any additional velcro straps and gets whatever you want to carry as low as possible.
Run it for extra storage and when not in use, you're only left with some soft 2" velcro running down the side of the frame bag.

The RemoraPak itself is padded along the edgeband (connecting the sides) with X-Pac VX21 side panels and a velcro divider 5" down from the top for additional separation.









The future is looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

The future of bikepacking; specific frames and integrated baggage.
Custom designed and available to the masses: The Zen EXP Frame ? ZenBikeCo

Behold the Zen bike Co. EXP bikepacking specific 27.5+ hardtail complete with bolt on J.Paks FramePak and (removable) RemoraPak .

Find your Zen


----------



## hirschmj (Sep 10, 2010)

*Dope as hell*



HomegrownMN said:


> The future of bikepacking


Nice looking pics, Joe!


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

How do you keep the bladder from falling out of the bottom of the Remorapak? I absolutely love this idea. I've been trying to push my water down further and evict the frame bottle cages to free up some more frame bag space, and this seems like a great way to do that.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

HomegrownMN said:


> Three years after this thread was started, here is an example of the refinement, experimentation and execution of my work being ridden on the Tour Divide 2015 by Greg Goodman.
> 
> As seen here: SeatPak V3 / HalfPipe / H-BarPak V3 / FramePak / RemoraPak / 2 Ruksaks
> 
> View attachment 996040


Wow. That's a lot of stuff! :eekster::eekster:


----------



## LittleBitey (Nov 10, 2012)

HomegrownMN said:


> The future of bikepacking; specific frames and integrated baggage.
> Custom designed and available to the masses: The Zen EXP Frame ? ZenBikeCo
> 
> Behold the Zen bike Co. EXP bikepacking specific 27.5+ hardtail complete with bolt on J.Paks FramePak and (removable) RemoraPak .
> ...


Badazz!


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

lentamentalisk said:


> How do you keep the bladder from falling out of the bottom of the Remorapak? I absolutely love this idea. I've been trying to push my water down further and evict the frame bottle cages to free up some more frame bag space, and this seems like a great way to do that.


The bottom of the bag 'rounds out' back to the downtube and essentially cradles anything in there. I've also got a 4" long piece of velcro divider inside to help manage the contents.









I have yet to run a bladder in there, but Greg G. finished the Tour Divide this year with a bladder in there during times where re-supply was scarce. 
He said he loved it!


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

vikb said:


> Wow. That's a lot of stuff! :eekster::eekster:


Haha. It is Vik.
At 60yrs young Greg had a life goal of finishing the TD and he made that happen this year.
With nothing on his back


----------



## NDTransplant (Feb 6, 2012)

I think with a setup like Greg's I might just be able to pack all the crap I 'think' I need. 

I'm still fooling around with OMM racks and BOB trailers. I'm not gonna say a BOB _won't_ work on single track, but it really is akin to driving a truck. Or pedaling, I should say...

Very nice stuff.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

NDTransplant said:


> I'm not gonna say a BOB _won't_ work on single track, but it really is akin to driving a truck. Or pedaling, I should say...


Where the Bob sucks vs soft bags is in techy terrain and when you have to do some hard hike-a-bike.


----------



## 60Cycles (May 25, 2014)

*What Joe Did...*

Here's my JPaks ready for Heck Epic last month...


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

How do you like the ruksak? My bike has a short too tube and my knee hits it anytime I have to stand and pedal. Decided to go without on my next trip. Also, what's your technique to keep the seat pak from sway so much? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Beautiful work Joe :thumbsup:




*****


----------



## 60Cycles (May 25, 2014)

If I really lean forward, my knee can hit the RukSak but not enough to impede.
The seat pack does have some sway but I redistributed some heavier items closer in to the post and used an extra strap through the seat rails and around to minimize. Hardly notice any sway unless I stand while climbing.
Carried about 30 lbs of gear for the 2 100 mile segments of the Heck Epic and was amazed at how the Fargo felt smoother loaded.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

That's awesome man! Thanks for the tip too. I'll have to mess with it tonight. In the process of dialing and weight distribution for a 5 day trip in 2 weeks. Here's my rig. Joe really does some top notch work! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## honkonbobo (Nov 18, 2006)

the pic doesn't show the best angle but from here it looks like you aren't gonna get much travel on that fork before the front tire is rubbing the bedroll. you better go for a bumpy shakeout ride if you haven't already.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

I stiffened it up a good bit. And also I'm not using everything in that sack. I've packed it down smaller. That was one of the iterations I had. It's remedied now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

QUOTE=HomegrownMN;12199554]The future of bikepacking; specific frames and integrated baggage.
Custom designed and available to the masses: The Zen EXP Frame ? ZenBikeCo

Behold the Zen bike Co. EXP bikepacking specific 27.5+ hardtail complete with bolt on J.Paks FramePak and (removable) RemoraPak .

Find your Zen

View attachment 1015670


View attachment 1015677


View attachment 1015679


View attachment 1015676
[/QUOTE]

Hey,

I remember seeing you unbox that frame! BadAzz is right!


----------

